# Drake MST mid top mudder



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

after ruining many a good set of cross trainers going after my dog (tennis shoe trainer) I think I may have found a field trialing/dog training/camp boot.

I ordered the new Drake Waterfowl Mid top mudder .I tried on the Muck low cut, along with a couple of low cost imitation versions offered at BPS, but decided on the mid top which will allow me to at least go in ankle deep running water,setting the goose decoys, or just driving to and from the field without having to lace up the boots..ordered them from this outfit in Tenn that sent me a catalog because I wanted to make sure they were in stock ( not in stock yet at Cabelas, MPW or BPS)

http://www.finalflight.net/merchant...Code=DW-251002-xx&Category_Code=HUNTING_BOOTS


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

got the boots on Saturday, just a heads up if you are ordering them , like other Drake apparel these boots run a touch small. I wear a 10.5 and an orthotic in most shoes..these are size 11 and fit snug with athletic socks and a small orthotic


----------

